# Loon's opening date



## Vortex (Oct 11, 2005)

Nov 25 Friday after thankxgiving is planned opening date.  Posted today on Web site..  I'll be there with my kids.  A birdie told me snow making starts around Halloween.   This is an edit web site updated Monday am.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 11, 2005)

halloween snow making seems pretty aggressive for a nov 23rd opening.  a lot of temp changes and weather patterns can occur in 3-4 weeks.  could blow early and have it all washed out by mid-nov.  guess time will tell if your birdie has the scoop.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 11, 2005)

They usually start making snow at about the same time every year.  My 1st few years at Loon they would open the 2nd weekend in November.  They still make snow early they just stock pile it know.   All weather dependant.  We shall see.  Last year they opened the weekend before thankxgiving not the day before as originally planned.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 12, 2005)

I've started the last few seasons at Loon and noticed how much snowmaking they have going on before Thanksgiving so when that weekend arrives they have a good portion of the mountain open with a safe  base...as a pass holder it makes me glad...


----------



## Vortex (Oct 12, 2005)

You can't really complain about Loon's snow making.  They make a alot on a trail before they open it and move to the next trail or trails.  Sometimes it slows new terrain opening, but I'm in favor of the direction they choose.  The one year they got shut down in a warm snap seems to have  changed the direction they choose. 
There was rain and warm weather before and into thanksgiving last year and they still opened 5 days early due to the early season work.   Some areas opened much later than normal last season.
  Top to bottom Picked Rock would be my guess although it was just lower last year due to the Gondola being fixed. We shall see.


----------



## Greg (Oct 12, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> ...although it was just lower last year due to the Gondola being fixed.


That's right. I forgot about that. Seems like it was yesterday though. Scary how fast time goes...


----------



## Vortex (Oct 24, 2005)

I went to pick up my passes on Sat.  No gun placements of hoses out yet.


----------

